# ARGB Lüfter am Mainboard



## nioerd (28. Februar 2020)

*ARGB Lüfter am Mainboard*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich möchte für einen neuen PC 3x ARGB Lüfter verwenden, hatte aber bisher immer nur die klassischen 3- bzw 4-Pin Lüfter.
Ich persönlich habe ein Crosshair VI und kann die Beleuchtung des Boards und des RAMs über Asus Aura einstellen. Das Board für den neuen PC ist ein Asus Crosshair VII. Auf dem Board gibt es 2x 4-Pin RGB mit 12V und 2x 3-Pin mit 5V.

Bisher hatte ich mir folgende Lüfter angeschaut:
- Cooler Master MF120R ARGB (Cooler Master: MasterFan MF120R ARGB 3er-Pack inkl. Controller)
- Cooler Master MF Pro 120 RGB Air (Cooler Master: MasterFan Pro 120 RGB Air Balance 3pack mit Controller)

Auf Amazon habe ich nur folgende von Coolermaster gefunden, die irg.wie nochmal anders aussehen.
(Cooler Master Kuehlung R4-120R-203C-R1: Amazon.de: Elektronik)

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe, ist der Anschluss. Coolermaster liefert ein Kabel mit, bei dem einer von 4 Pins verschlossen ist, was dem 5V Anschluss entsprechen würde.
Ich habe mir einige Videos auf youtube angesehen, bei dem zwei verschiedene Systeme zum Einsatz kommen. Ein System verwendet einen Controller, der per USB angebunden wird, das andere verbindet den Controller mit dem RGB Header auf dem Mainboard.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den RGB Headern von Asus und vllt. sogar mit den Lüftern von Coolermaster?

Viele Grüße
nioerd


----------



## MaW85 (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: ARGB LÃ¼fter am Mainboard*

Der 3pin 5v Anschluss ist für aRGB, der 4pin 12v für RGB. Beide Systeme sind nicht Kompatibel zueinander. 
Man kann aber alle Anschlüsse am Mainboard nutzen, dafür ist ja ein Extra Controller zuständig.

12v RGB: Alle LEDs können nur Synchron angesprochen werden. Einfarbig.
5v aRGB: Alle LEDs können unterschiedlich angesprochen werden. Mehrfarbig, Leuchtzeit der einzelnen LEDs.

5v ist eindeutig besser.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (4. März 2020)

*AW: ARGB Lüfter am Mainboard*

Hi, ich schliese mich hier mal an.

Ich habe nun eine Distroplate im Case die D Rgb hat, also 5v adressierbare LEDs. nun habe ich über mein Mainboad und Farbwerk leider keine Möglichkeit diese zu nutzen.
Gibt es zufällig einen Controller oder Erweiterung zu meinem Aquero 6 Lt um diese zu nutzen?


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: ARGB Lüfter am Mainboard*

Schau dich mal auf Caseking um, die haben da einige Controller im Angebot.

Unterschied ist halt der Preis, die günstigen haben nur ein Tastenfeld zum manuellem einstellen und die teueren können intern per USB angeschlossen werden um sie dann per Software steuern zu können. Zum Beispiel gibt es da was von Asus, was aber knapp über 100 Euro kostet.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (5. März 2020)

*AW: ARGB Lüfter am Mainboard*

Ah ja den Asus hätte ich schonmal gesehen, bin da aber eher an einer billigeren Lösung interessiert. 

Ich habe nun den EK Loop connect gefunden und werde damit wohl meinen Aquaero ersetzen, so hab ich dann kein Extra Teil im Case und den vollen Funktionsumfang.


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2020)

*AW: ARGB Lüfter am Mainboard*

Das sieht in der Tat sehr gut aus, kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Da ist ja auch alles mit dabei... 

Geiles Teil... dann weiß ich was ich mir demnächst auch kaufen werde.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (5. März 2020)

*AW: ARGB Lüfter am Mainboard*

Ja das Teil sieht wirklich gut aus, und P/L scheint auch gut zu passen.


----------

